# Exterior slab with slate



## Bill_Vincent (Apr 6, 2005)

Very nice, Richie!! Is that your house?


----------



## Bud Cline (Feb 12, 2006)

Rd,

I'll see you and raise you one!










:tt2:

Just a little project I did last fall.


----------



## OCRS (Apr 29, 2008)

Is that a maple leaf in the center? Did it come like that or you did? Nice job by the way. Any more pics of this?


----------



## R&D Tile (Apr 5, 2005)

Bill, no, just a good customer, did her kitchen floor & backsplash a few years ago, just did another bath floor with travertine and that slate over an existing slab.


Bud, I have less lippage:laughing:, nicejob:thumbsup:, first photo I ever saw you post, what happened?


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

R&D Tile said:


> ......first photo I ever saw you post, what happened?


Must be an impostor. :laughing:


----------



## Bud Cline (Feb 12, 2006)

"What happened?"

Rd, I just had to slap you around a little.:laughing:

The lippage is typical when using that type of slate and not doing anything special. Hell they love it! They have the same tile in their back entry also. When I finished the entry a few years ago I almost didn't charge them for the installation because the slate was so out of bounds but that's what they wanted - go figure.

Yes I have more pictures of this job but getting that one posted here was hard enough for me. You know I'm not understandin' a lot of this picture postin stuff.

I engraved the maple leaf with a sandblaster. There is also a butterfly and a hummingbird in the project somewhere.

You ain't gonna believe it but I do do more than just talk.


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

Nice work guys! I start mine next week or week end. I wanted the new slab to cure for about a month.

I'll post pic's. (no leaves or butterflies in mine though)


----------



## Bud Cline (Feb 12, 2006)

Here's the bird before the grout and enhancer.












More of the same with the butterfly.










Both the bird and the butterfly are randomly placed on the top of the stoop in the background.


----------



## Bill_Vincent (Apr 6, 2005)

Aw hell-- ANYBODY could do that. 

  

Sweet work, Bud!!


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

This has been done for a while now. Finally got back out there to get pic's.


----------

